# Corrupt .rar-file. Any chance to repair/fix?!



## cataclysm_child (Feb 20, 2009)

This is kind of a funny story!

So I was working on a song the other day, and I suddenly got this riff that fitted right into the song that I think was pretty good! But I got two versions of it, so I played both and recorded it through msn to another guy asking he what he thought was best.

Then my father asked me to shovel outside (fucking snow!), so I did, and when I came back in the riff was gone, so I thought I could just play it back in the msn window I had open and guess what happened! My stupid fucking computer froze! So I restarted the computer and asked the other guy if he still had the window open so he could save the clip and send back to me. Luckily he had the window left open but he was at his work at that time, so I asked him if he could just save the clip and email to me when he got home.

So he did, he made a .rar-file out of it and sent, but when I got it and tried to open it I only got a message that the file type was unknown or the file damaged. I do have winrar installed btw. So I asked him to just send the clips he saved on his computer, but he deleted those files. So I asked if he could unrar the files and send but it was corrupted at his computer too!

So now I've tried like 4 fix/repair tools for that god damn file but nothing works. So finally my question: Is it possible to fix it in any way?

Apparently someone up there don't want me to have that riff in the song! Argh! PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Feb 20, 2009)

Simple answer: God forbids you to have this riff.

Verbose answer: You're fucked.

Pretty much once a rar goes, it's gone. Does it even show the file list, or will it just not even attempt to open the file?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 20, 2009)

I noticed. Made my PC freeze, deleted it from my brain, made my friend delete it. It must've been truly evil!

Nope it does not show the file, won't open it. I'm sure my PC is full of viruses now after installing that trial shit, haha.


----------



## qrst178 (Feb 21, 2009)

MOD EDIT: FUCK YOU & YOUR SPAM.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Feb 23, 2009)

you can try with the repair function I think it's Alt+R or Ctrl+R
but it doesn't have to be compressed with "best"


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 23, 2009)

Just mark the file and click Alt+R or Ctrl+R?

Nothing happens when I click Ctrl+R. And Alt+R gives me a *DONG*


----------



## sami (Feb 23, 2009)

Ugh. Unfortunately you can only repair a rar file if a repair file (.rep) was made along with the rar. You can also use QuickPar to create parity files (.par2) which work better and are smaller than .rep files.

After reading it again, I realized that it's not even bringing up winrar? Try opening Winrar separately then drag-and-drop the file into the winrar window. When you unarchive it, check the box that says "keep damaged or broken files." (if you can get that far.) Good luck mang!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 23, 2009)

It didn't work 

clips.rar
Detecting archive type...
---> RAR

Build fixed.clips.rar
Searching for recovery record
---> recovery record not found
Build rebuilt.clips.rar
Done

It's lost forever. God won this time, but I'll show him! MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## sami (Feb 23, 2009)

looks like you were able to open it in winrar after. Did you try to extract still?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 23, 2009)

When I click repair I get this:
! C:\Documents and Settings\mikke\My Documents\My Received Files\clips.rar: No files repaired

And when I click extract I get this:
! C:\Documents and Settings\mikke\My Documents\My Received Files\clips.rar: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged


----------



## sami (Feb 24, 2009)

When you have winrar itself open and you can see the contents, click on the extract button in the toolbar so it asks you where to save it. Before selecting where, click the box that says "keep damaged/broken files" then extract.

Once you have your sound file, you might need to figure out what music program will let you do something with it (winamp?)


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 24, 2009)

But I can't see the files


----------



## sami (Feb 25, 2009)

aww man. So when you drop it into winrar, it's empty? ughghgh. If you want, I can see if I can do something. Upload it to mediafire or some other place then pm me the link. Can't guarantee, but I will give it a try.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Feb 25, 2009)

Hehe, nope. It won't open. I'll send you a link in a second. Thanks man!


----------

